# 3 Days After Cold Front



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Fishing Date: February 17
Wind: NE 5-10
Tides: Extreme low
Lure color: Roach chartreuse Norton bull minnows
Location: SAB to ESB

25 trout 15 reds landed with the Tim M. party while fishing with Captain TJ Christensen. Reds fooled with roach chartreuse bull minnows; slow retrieve, bounced across the bottom with 1/16 oz. heads. Trout and reds were caught over shell & mud. Wind was east-northeast 5-10 switching to the south. Fished from ESB to SAB for these fish. Water conditions clear green. No clouds in the sky. The lodge welcomes Tim M. and Keith G. parties today. Reports to follow.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Fishing Date: February 18
Wind: East Southeast 10
Tides: Low
Lure color: Roach chartreuse Norton bull minnows
Location: SAB to ESB and backcountry

Capt. David McClelland fished Tim M. and party over mud & shell. The crew landed limits of reds and released more. Trout action was a little slower. Picked up 10-12 trout to 18". 

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk entertained Keith G. and guests, they landed 20-25 trout with roach chartreuse and black magic Norton lures. Plum chartreuse also worked well. Redfish action for Harold was slow. They were fishing over deep shell. 

Fishing Date: February 19
Wind: East 10 switched 15 overcast and rain till 9:00 AM
Tides: Low and rising about 6-inches
Lure color: Roach chartreuse Norton bull minnows
Location: SAB to ESB and backcountry

Capt. David McClelland waded Todd J. party to pick up 18 trout landed 30 trout with no reds over mud & shell.

Capt. Nathan Beabout drifted with Douglas B. party to land 15 trout with several reds. Fishing mostly over mud and grass. 

Capt. Jason Wagenfehr waded with Mike B. group to locate a decent trout bite later in the day. According to Mikes group, "We got rained on most of the morning, but made it work out." 

The lodge welcomes 5- groups in Friday evening to fish on Saturday. Reports to follow.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Seadrift Crab Cakes*

This recipe makes eight three-inch diameter crab-cakes enough to serve four people as a main course or eight as an appetizer. 


*Crab Cakes*


4 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons olive oil
½ medium-size yellow onion, diced
¼ cup diced red bell pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ jalapeno chili, seeded and finely diced
Juice of lime
1 pound lump crabmeat, cleaned 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
3 cups panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
½ cup mayonnaise
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

TO MAKE THE CRAB CAKES: Melt 2 tablespoons of the butter and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil in a large skillet (my Mothers cast iron one she gave me) over medium heat. Add the onion, bell pepper, garlic, and both chiles; sauté for 5 minutes. Transfer the vegetable mixture to a medium bowl and cool for 5 minutes. Wipe out the skillet with a paper towel (it will be used again to sauté the crab cakes). 

In a large bowl, combine the crabmeat, limejuice, cilantro, eggs, and 2 cups of the breadcrumbs, the mayonnaise, salt, and pepper. Stir in the vegetable mixture and form into eight 3-inch diameter patties. 

Pour the remaining 1cup breadcrumbs into a medium bowl. Coat the patties in crumbs. Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons butter and 2 tablespoons olive oil in the same large skillet over medium heat. Add the crab cakes and cook for 3 to 4 minutes on each side, until they are golden brown and crispy on the outside. Serve immediately.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*HOUSTON FISHING SHOW MARCH 3-7*

Sunday, February 21 we welcomed long time customer Barkley P. and buddies for a two-day wade fishing session. Captain Harold Dworazcyk made the right call by re-wading an area several times. His crew picked up limits of reds and released others while using Norton plum chartreuse sand eels tipped with 1/8-oz jig heads. Best action came over soft mud and scattered grass. Water was stacked up with baitfish "pinned up along the fence." According to Barkley P. "We released a 1/2 dozen trout." 

Trout action has been slow especially compared to the last 3-days after a cold front, this is why I'm bringing this older report to the top. Now we have another cold front screaming towards the middle coast, so plan your next session 3-days after a front, and look for a major feed. 

Monday we have Captain TJ guiding Barkley P. and crew...Let's see how they do, weather looks like big trout on the horizon. See you on the water. 

*HOUSTON FISHING SHOW*

March 3-7, 2010 at the George R. Brown Convention Center. My wife Deb and I will be in booth #617, the one across from Norton Lures. 

If you plan to attend the show and book with Bay Flats Lodge, we will arrange to have your entry tickets waiting at will call. To make reservations for FREE tickets, call my cell phone 1-361-746-0280. If you're coming from out of town and need a wonderful hotel to stay in, *call Inn At The Ballpark *or go online. They offer FREE shuttle to and from the Houston Fishing Show. 

[email protected]

Ask us for all the details.
Offer does not apply on current reservations.
Additional person is $200
Live bait if requested is extra.
Must be booked at show or call during show time to receive SHOW SPECIAL


----------

